

Scottish Independence and the Imperfection of the Nation-State - JonnieCache
http://www.stratfor.com/weekly/origins-and-implications-scottish-referendum

======
cstross
Insufficient time to post a length comment, but:

While the Stratfor analyst has a point, I think they're failing to see the
wood for the trees: speaking as a resident in Scotland, the force driving the
pro-independence side in the referendum is more to do with the total loss of
credibility of the UK-wide political establishment based in Westminster than
an actual upswing in nationalism.

None of the parties in Westminster are seen as having Scotland's interests at
heart: the course they are setting for the UK is increasingly diverging from
the course Scottish voters seem to prefer (as expressed in, for example, the
2011 Scottish election), and the existing system has no mechanism for
correcting this divergence. So from this perspective, the "yes" campaign is as
much a vote of no confidence in the current British constitutional settlement
as it is a statement of nationalist identity.

~~~
collyw
As a few English have posted in various newspaper article comments,
Westminster doesn't seem to have anyone's interests at heart except the
bankers and the super rich.

